# tube in molds



## Falcon1220 (Mar 27, 2014)

Witch mold do you prefer and why?

1) Mold with the stopper inside and you place the tube onto the stopper
2) open end mold and you place your own stopper in from outside


----------



## Jim Burr (Mar 27, 2014)

Which ones have you tried? Everyone likes something different. Good and bad to both. Have you bought any yet? Tried any? Try a few and let us know!


----------



## mywoodshopca (Mar 27, 2014)

I have a good selection of both.

Both have their advantages.  I started making some of my own recently for newer kits like the victorian, shocks, etc and been making them with the plugs.

I made a few sierra ones with 3 sierras on each mold using plugs.

I do like the plugs for the fact I can sometimes use different tube sizes or lengths.

I made another majestic (large one) and just did it with the nibs on it same as my origional due to it worked fine.

Both work fine IMO.


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Mar 27, 2014)

I have tried both molds and here are my observations on both.
Molds with built in stoppers:
PRO's Can get molds made with several different pen styles in one mold.
          The sides did not seem to press in on the ends of the tubes when casting under
           pressure. 
CON's You have to have a mold for each size pen, ie if you cast Sierra and Aero you need 
          a mold for each.
          Many tube leaks casting under pressure with no way to make the seal better. I had a 
          4 different pen mold, hold 8 tubes at a time. Of these 5 of tubes leaked at any
           Pressure over 25 psi.
          The built in plugs break easily and are hard to repair.

Molds with separate stoppers:
PRO's a single mold can be used for pen where the tube diameter and length are close. One 
          Mold can work for both a Sierra and an Aero, a Jr Gent and a Triton, a Gent and an
          Imperial.
          With the tapered stoppers  have not had any tube leaks when casting under pressure 
           @ 50 psi
           If a stopper goes bad they are cheap to replace.

CON's The end of the molds have a tendency to push in on the end of the tubes when
           casting under pressure.

My preference is for the mold with separate stoppers. No tube leaks and the ability to cast different pen styles in the same mold are the biggest factors.

Mike


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Mar 28, 2014)

I vertical cast with a 1" tube and a 1" silicone plug for the bottom of the tube. I have different size plugs for the brass tubes and plug both top and bottom with plugs. I use a straight pin to attach the bottom tube plug to the center of 1" tube stopper. I cut the 1" clear mold tube from top to bottom and tape it back with transparent scotch tape. Then I seal the mold tube to the bottom plug with black electrical tape. When the resin cures I peal off the mold and the blank is ready to turn. I reuse the plugs and get two to four casts out of the clear tubes.


----------



## lorbay (Mar 28, 2014)

What Mike said.  I have just bought a mould with separate stoppers. They are GREAT.
I think I will replace all my other mould with stoppers built in. Who wants them Lol.

Lin.


----------



## Marko50 (Mar 29, 2014)

You absolutely can't go wrong with Fred Wissen's molds. Check his web site out at; PTownSubbie aka Fred Wissen pen blanks and silicone casting molds - Portsmouth, Virginia. There is a difference. Fred's molds are quality all the way through and he stands behind his product. I have quite a few of them and they perform flawlessly. Just my .02¢


----------



## Falcon1220 (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies
I made mine from cutting boards. They work fine and I plug the ends of the tubes with stoppers
I have been thinking of buying some so it appears that the external stoppers once are getting the vote


----------



## larryc (Mar 29, 2014)

I have all ten of the Resin Saver molds that were available several years ago. I haven't used them for a couple of years and I just today got them out to start some casting. Every one of the tube stoppers separated from the molds when I tested them so I guess I'm in the market for some new molds with the separate plugs ala ptownsubbies unless someone has a fix for the Resin Savers.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 29, 2014)

larryc said:


> I have all ten of the Resin Saver molds that were available several years ago. I haven't used them for a couple of years and I just today got them out to start some casting. Every one of the tube stoppers separated from the molds when I tested them so I guess I'm in the market for some new molds with the separate plugs ala ptownsubbies unless someone has a fix for the Resin Savers.



You could always use them for casting solid blanks still right?    

Or maybe drill holes in a few to use plugs?


----------

